# When can I tell if my molly is in labour?



## tikotaz

my creamsicle molly still hasn't given birth, I don't know what to look for when it comes to that. This is my first pregnant fish that i've owned, well my dalmation molly gave birth to two before she died. But this one hasn't laid a single one yet, her stomach looks like it's ready to explode. She's not eating much, though I think she's eating small amounts. Considering she's still alive, but how can I tell if she's in labour? The picture shows just how big she is now. Ok also have a pic of a female and male molly to put up so others know. The second one in is a female, just like the first one though my phone didn't take a good picture, the last is a male molly. Notice the little spear on the bottom of it's belly, that's the difference. So I know mine is female, but she is being stubborn in giving birth.


----------



## Cichlidsrule

She'll probably be holding herself still, and shaking a little. 
Can you post a pic or two for us? It's possible that she's not pregnant and is sick or bloated.


----------



## Guest

Does she have a gravid spot?


----------



## Cichlidsrule

Hey...
I can't be positive about this, as the pic quality makes it a little hard to tell (no offense-- I know how hard it is to get piictures of your fish ) but I'm pretty sure your fish is a male. If your fish has a rather long fin by its anal fin, that's a gonopodium, which signifies that your fish is a male. I also saw no gravid spot, which is a large black spot by your fish's anal fin, which means that your fish is pregnant and therefore female. 
Pics:

(Note: the bottom photo is of a guppy, but it looks identical to a gravid spot in a molly. I couldn't find one on the internet of a molly.)


----------



## tikotaz

*She's female*

I just went in and checked on my molly there is a faint black spot at the base of her belly at the back, the tail isn't too long from the back. The lady at the pet store told me she'd grab me a female that was pregnant so it should be female. When she would go into labour would that become more pronounced? Besides I don't think a male would have that big of a belly, when they are sold at the store at a couple months old or more. The top fin is long and more in the back then the front, those are guppies I have been reassured that the molly I was given was female.


----------



## tikotaz

*Response to scuba*

With my molly as her being so light it wouldn't show on her, never showed on any of the creamsicle mollies. Though have been told she will be giving birth soon, showed a pic to the one that I bought her from. Said anyday she could be having them, now I also have a pregnant Dalmation molly those you can't tell with gravid spot most are black mostly with small white spotting. She's in the hatchery thankfully I got the two way.


----------



## tikotaz

*molly not haivng babies yet*

Ok my creamsicle still hasn't had them, though I noticed tonight she wouldn't touch her food. Does that mean she is going into labour, or soon to be. She ate fine earlier, but refused her dinner. I let her out of the hatchery for awhile, until I noticed the fact she wouldn't eat. Now I put her back in, though she's the only pregnant one in there at the moment. So what should I expect, other then the fact she merely laid against the hatchery when I put her in?


----------



## Kribensis12

Breeder's are good for big fish such as mollies. You really need a spare tank. Also, creamsicle are actually a type of lyretail, and lyretial's are hard to breed. my female looked like your's did, and she never gave birth. I would let her out, and let her birth in the tnak. Breeder's are only good for guppies and platies( some platies do get big though!!!!!!). Also, your female dosent look that pregnant from the picture.


----------



## guppyart

actually you need to setup a seperate tank, most fish actually stress out and die in breeders/hatcheries/nets and all those due to there just so small mollies are especially bad.
they will often have premature births caused by the stress of a breeder.
a 10g with lots of plants and hiding places for the fry works the best for livebearers.

if you can do that your females will be alot healthier, she may not have been eating cause of that stress in the breeder.
good luck with your fish


----------



## Anitajade

Can any one help my white molly is hiding in corner of tank but she is upside down and is bending her tail ie back fin she seems really stressed could she be in labour she has a black v shape at her back end help any one plz


----------



## Anitajade

Help my white molly is hiding in corner of tank she as been doing this for over a week I can not see a gravis spot but all of her belly is black inside could she be pregnant also today she as not wanted to eat help please any advice


----------



## Anitajade

Help my white molly is upside down in tank she is not moving but is still breathing help any one please


----------



## Obsidian

If she is not dying then she may have swim bladder issues. If she is dying then it probably won't take too long. If she is that close to it then you probably can't help her.


----------

